
Data scientists are helping to flatten the pandemic curve - doener
https://venturebeat.com/2020/03/20/ai-weekly-how-data-scientists-are-helping-to-flatten-the-pandemic-curve/
======
sgt101
An alternative perspective to this self regarding mindless nonsense - written
by someone worthy of respect :

[https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1241549349999411201](https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1241549349999411201)

